# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Φορτηγά Οχηματαγωγά (Ro/Ro - Car carriers) >  Διάφορα ΦΓ/ΟΓ πλοία [Various Ro/Ro ships]

## Ellinis

To ro/ro ANTONIA Ι που ταξίδευε προς Κύπρο-Μ.Ανατολή πουλήθηκε πρόσφατα στην Τουρκική Akgunler Shipping και πλέων δραστηριοποιήται στα κατεχόμενα με το όνομα RORO MERSIN.
Μάλιστα η εταιρεία του σκοπεύει να ανοίξει και μια γραμμή μεταξύ Αμμοχόστου και Συρίας. 
Σχετική φωτο με τα νεα του χρωματα εδώ. 

Το ΑΝΤΟΝΙΑ Ι ανήκε στην Εuropean Truck που το αντικατέστησε με αυτό το ΑΝΤΟΝΙΑ.

----------


## Ellinis

Το άλλοτε ULIDIA της Sealink, δεμένο στο Kadikoy (Χαλκηδώνα), στο Βόσπορο, ως MELTEM G. με τη βαρδιόλα του στραπατσαρισμένη. 

MELTEM G.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Τ μικρό ro/ro ΝΕΜΟΣ που εκτελεί κυρίως εσωτερικές πλόες στο λιμάνι του Πλατυγιαλίου.

----------


## manolis m.

Ena megalo euxaristw ston a.molo gia to spanio fwtografiko arxeio pou mas xarizei!

----------


## a.molos

Απο τις παλιές καλές εποχές της Πάτρας, δύο ro/ro  που δούλεψαν για λίγο στην γραμμή της Ιταλίας, RANA & RUNNER.

----------


## Sorokxos

Πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι, οταν υπηρχε πρόβλημα με τα φορτηγά ειχε ερθει στη Σιφνο ενα μικρό Ro/Ro με το όνομα Αι Γιώργης. Καμια δεκαρια φορτηγά ηταν η χωρητικοτητα του. Μήπως ξέρετε που μπορώ να βρω καποια φωτογραφία του?

----------


## sea_serenade

> Απο τις παλιές καλές εποχές της Πάτρας, δύο ro/ro  που δούλεψαν για λίγο στην γραμμή της Ιταλίας, RANA & RUNNER.


Το RoRo RUNNER κάτι μου θυμίζει και ειδικά τα σινιάλα στις τσιμινιέρες του........Λέτε???

----------


## a.molos

Κάποια εποχή περάσανε και διάφορα ro/ro της  cnan κρατικής ναυτιλιακής εταιρείας της Αλγερίας απο το Πέραμα για επισκευές. Ετυχε να βρίσκομαι και εγώ εκεί και να τα φωτογραφίσω. Αραβική νότα στην ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική!

----------


## sylver23

*και τα κουτακια μας...18.10 ΝΜΔ

*PA191816.jpg

PA191825.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Εαν αυτά τα πλοια τα πούμε "κουτάκια" αυτά τα "κομψοτεχνήματα" πως πρέπει να τα αποκαλέσουμε "κασάκια" :Razz: ? Θαυμάστε το απαυγασμα της ναυπηγικής!
Αλήθεια ξέρει κανείς την τύχη τους?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ωραία βαπόρια αυτά,καλά κάνει η εταιρεία κ επιμένει σκανδιναβικά αλλά μεγάλης ηλικίας όμως!

----------


## pantelis2009

Φωτιά έχει πιάσει το RO/RO Grande America 140 μίλια δυτικά από τη Brest (FR) κατασκευής 1997 IMO 9130937 σημαία Ιταλίας με μήκος 213,88 μέτρα και πλάτος 32,25 που είχε φύγει από Hamburg (DE) με προορισμό την Casablanca (MA).

grande_america_1_premar-4130558.jpg grande_america_2_premar-4130488.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελικά το MV Grande America βυθίστηκε  στο κόλπο Bay of Biscay  σε βάθος  4,600 μέτρα σύμφωνα με το Γαλλικό Ναυτικό.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Βυθίστηκε πλοίο με 2.000 αυτοκίνητα της Audi και της Porsche*
Πρώτη καταχώρηση: Τρίτη, 19 Μαρτίου 2019, 13:02



36





Φορτηγό πλοίο που μετέφερε χιλιάδες αυτοκίνητα των δύο γερμανικών εταιρειών βυθίστηκε στα ανοικτά των ακτών της Γαλλίας έπειτα από πυρκαγιά που προκλήθηκε στα εμπορευματοκιβώτια.

Το πλοίο «Grande America» είχε προορισμό τη Βραζιλία, αλλά δεν κατάφερε ποτέ να φθάσει. Περίπου 2.000 αυτοκίνητα των Audi και Porsche βρέθηκαν στον βυθό της θάλασσας, προκαλώντας ζημιά εκατομμυρίων στις εταιρείες.

Η Audi επιβεβαίωσε ότι χάθηκαν πολλές εκδόσεις των A3, A5, Q7, RS4 και RS5, ενώ η Porsche μονάδες των 718 Cayman, 718 Boxster, Cayenne και 911 GT2 RS. Οι κατασκευαστές ενημέρωσαν τους αντιπροσώπους ότι θα επισπεύσουν την παραγωγή και θα αντικαταστήσουν άμεσα τα οχήματα.
Τα 27 μέλη του πληρώματος κατάφεραν να μπουν έγκαιρα στις σωστικές λέμβους και λίγο αργότερα περισυνελέγησαν με ασφάλεια από το λιμενικό.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## leo85

Στο Ικόνιο.

GRANDE-SICILIA-20-9-2019-.jpg 

20-9-2018.

----------


## leo85

Κοντά στων Πάτροκλο.

FIGARO-20-9-2018-.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το  ΦΓ/ΟΓ *Silver Ray* (ex. Green Dale) κατασκευής 1999 με σημαία Panama (PA) IMO 9181376, με μήκος 179,03 και πλάτος 32,26 μέτρα έφτασε σήμερα και έδεσε στο Νο1 μόλο της ΝΑΥΣΙ απ' όπου και η φωτο μου από την Κυνόσουρα. ¶ραγε ήρθε για επισκευή ή αγοράστηκε από Ελληνική εταιρεία?? Ξέρει κανείς???

SILVER-RAY-02-20-05-2019.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το  ΦΓ/ΟΓ *Silver Ray* (ex. Green Dale) κατασκευής 1999 με σημαία Panama (PA) IMO 9181376, με μήκος 179,03 και πλάτος 32,26 μέτρα έφτασε σήμερα και έδεσε στο Νο1 μόλο της ΝΑΥΣΙ απ' όπου και η φωτο μου από την Κυνόσουρα. ¶ραγε ήρθε για επισκευή ή αγοράστηκε από Ελληνική εταιρεία?? Ξέρει κανείς???


 Aυτοκινητάδικο είναι όχι ΦΓ/ΟΓ. Η Sallaum είναι από τα Εμιράτα,σίγουρα επισκευή.
Δεν έχω ακούσει γιά αγορά από 'Ελληνες.

----------


## npapad

> Το  ΦΓ/ΟΓ *Silver Ray* (ex. Green Dale) κατασκευής 1999 με σημαία Panama (PA) IMO 9181376, με μήκος 179,03 και πλάτος 32,26 μέτρα έφτασε σήμερα και έδεσε στο Νο1 μόλο της ΝΑΥΣΙ απ' όπου και η φωτο μου από την Κυνόσουρα. ¶ραγε ήρθε για επισκευή ή αγοράστηκε από Ελληνική εταιρεία?? Ξέρει κανείς???
> 
> SILVER-RAY-02-20-05-2019.jpg





> Aυτοκινητάδικο είναι όχι ΦΓ/ΟΓ. Η Sallaum είναι από τα Εμιράτα,σίγουρα επισκευή.
> Δεν έχω ακούσει γιά αγορά από 'Ελληνες.


Είχε ξαναέρθει στα μέρη σας για επισκευές το καλοκαίρι του 2017. Δείτε φωτογραφία που τράβηξα τον Αύγουστο του 2017 εδώ :
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2735514
Πιθανότατα προγραμματισμένη ακινησία για επισκευή μια και έχουν περάσει 2 χρόνια από τότε...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το RO/RO Golden Ray IMO 9775816 κατασκευής 2017, με σημαία Marshall [MH] και διαστάσεις 199,95 Χ 25,4 μέτρα ανετράπη εχθές λίγο μετά την αναχώρηση του από το λιμάνι Brunswick της Georgia στην Αμερική.

GOLDEN_RAY.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το* Vehicles Carrier SILVER MOON [PA]* κατασκευής 2010 με ΙΜΟ 9448138 και με διαστάσεις 182,8 Χ 31,5 μέτρα είναι από τις 13/09 δεμένο μάλλον για επισκευές* στο Νο1 μόλο της ΝΑΥΣΙ*. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα. Καλή συνέχεια. 

SILVER-MOON-02-14-09-2019.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το* Vehicles Carrier SILVER MOON [PA]* κατασκευής 2010 με ΙΜΟ 9448138 και με διαστάσεις 182,8 Χ 31,5 μέτρα είναι από τις 13/09 δεμένο μάλλον για επισκευές* στο Νο1 μόλο της ΝΑΥΣΙ*. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα. Καλή συνέχεια. 
> 
> SILVER-MOON-02-14-09-2019.jpg


Παλιός θαμώνας της περιοχής.

----------


## manoubras 33

Θυμάμαι στο λιμάνι της Σύρου πρίν απο 18 χρόνια περίπου ενα μικρό RΟ/RO με το όνομα ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ. Το ειχαν φέρει για πλωτο παρκινγκ, ομως το εγχείρημα απέτυχε...δεν εγινε ποτέ. Στα κιταπια μου εχω 2-3 φωτο, κι αυτες μακρινές η κακοβγαλμένες. Παραθέτω μια φώτο μου κ ζητω συγγνωμη για την ποιοτητα της. Εαν καποιος φίλος εχει φωτογραφίες του πλοιου απο την Συρο κ οχι μονο θα το εκτιμούσα!

PROTOPOROS.jpg

Στοιχεία για το πλοιο βρηκα στην σελίδα http://coasters-remembered.net/

Built by Grangemouth Dockyard, Grangemouth, Yard-No.538
1597 GT, 776 dwt - Loa.88.6m - 79.4 x 15.0m
(since Sep.1994 - 3462 GT, 926 dwt )
Launched:29-03-1967.Completed:19-05-1967
1967 *CARWAY Elder Dempster Lines Ltd., Liverpool, Gbr.
1973 JOLLY VERDE Ignazio Messina & C., Genoa, Ita.
1989 NEPTUNE SKY Neptune Sky Shipping Co., Piraeus, Grc.
1997 CARWAY Sea Wave Co. Ltd., Valletta, Mlt.
2001 PROTOPOROS Chalaris Shipping Co., Syra, Grc.
16-02-2003 broken up ny Kalkavanlar at Aliaga
*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

neptune sky ss.jpg NEPTUNE SKY

Ένα μικρό αυτοκινητάδικο ήταν,πρώην της Νeptune Lines.
Φωτό του πλοίου υπάρχουν αρκετές στο δίκτυο όπως αυτή από το shipspotting,δυστυχώς όχι στη Σύρο.

----------


## esperos

> Θυμάμαι στο λιμάνι της Σύρου πρίν απο 18 χρόνια περίπου ενα μικρό RΟ/RO με το όνομα ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ. Το ειχαν φέρει για πλωτο παρκινγκ, ομως το εγχείρημα απέτυχε...δεν εγινε ποτέ. Στα κιταπια μου εχω 2-3 φωτο, κι αυτες μακρινές η κακοβγαλμένες. Παραθέτω μια φώτο μου κ ζητω συγγνωμη για την ποιοτητα της. Εαν καποιος φίλος εχει φωτογραφίες του πλοιου απο την Συρο κ οχι μονο θα το εκτιμούσα!
> 
> PROTOPOROS.jpg
> 
> Στοιχεία για το πλοιο βρηκα στην σελίδα http://coasters-remembered.net/
> 
> Built by Grangemouth Dockyard, Grangemouth, Yard-No.538
> 1597 GT, 776 dwt - Loa.88.6m - 79.4 x 15.0m
> (since Sep.1994 - 3462 GT, 926 dwt )
> ...


Για τον Manoubras  




JOLLY VERDE 29-9-79.jpgNEPTUNE SKY  16-3-90.jpgPROTOPOROS  4-5-02.jpgPROTOPOROS  7-5-02.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

> Για τον Manoubras  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOLLY VERDE 29-9-79.jpgNEPTUNE SKY  16-3-90.jpgPROTOPOROS  4-5-02.jpgPROTOPOROS  7-5-02.jpg


Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!

----------


## manoubras 33

Το RO/RO *VICTORIA IV* τον Ιούλιο του 2012 σε ενα πέρασμα για μπόνκερ, το βαποράκι με διαστάσεις 103x20 ναυπηγήθηκε το 1980 στην Κροατία, πλέον εχει μετονομαστεί σε CIRKIN, και έχει υψώσει σημαία Τανζανίας.

VICTORIA IV.jpg

----------


## npapad

> Το RO/RO *VICTORIA IV* τον Ιούλιο του 2012 σε ενα πέρασμα για μπόνκερ, το βαποράκι με διαστάσεις 103x20 ναυπηγήθηκε το 1980 στην Κροατία, πλέον εχει μετονομαστεί σε CIRKIN, και έχει υψώσει σημαία Τανζανίας.
> 
> VICTORIA IV.jpg


Το έχω και εγώ από τους Καλούς Λιμένες. Θα το βρω να το ανεβάσω (και να βάλω και στοιχεία).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το έχω και εγώ από τους Καλούς Λιμένες. Θα το βρω να το ανεβάσω (και να βάλω και στοιχεία).


Το έχω δει κ εγώ στον ΝΜΔ ως VICTORIA VI. Ναυπηγήθηκε στην Γιουγκοσλαβία το 1980 ως CRES,   5846 grt 1 Sulzer 17.0 kts 12 οδηγούς 962 lane 240 TEU. Εταιρεία Αvrasya Shipping τουρκικών συμφερόντων.

Aρχικά είχε 2 κρένια αφού η φορτοεκφόρτωση γινόταν με αυτά εκτός από τον καταπέλτη.
Με σημαία Τανζανίας κ στη Μαύρη θάλασσα που δουλεύει,καταλαβαίνετε σε τι κατάσταση είναι!

----------


## zagorin

1977  καλοκαιρι / εναρξη λειτουργιας της πορθμειακης συνδεσης Βολου-Ταρτούς  Συριας με το οχηματαγωγο πλοιο M/S Falster. Φωτογραφιες απο το αρχειο  του Θαναση Παντοπουλου

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Είναι το μετέπειτα ΑΤΛΑΣ ΙV της Libra,EURORA των HCML κ VEGA του Βεντούρη.
Θα έπρεπε να μεταφερθεί στο θέμα του πλοίου.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

Το πλοιο μεταφορας οχηματων Goliath Leader (IMO 9357315) εχει δεσει στην προβλητα κρουαζιερας του Πειραια ...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Τελευταία τον χειμώνα βάζουν αυτοκινητάδικα στον χώρο των κρουαζιεροπλοίων.

----------


## manoubras 33

*POLARIS* Nαυπήγηση Γερμανία 1988 
Tα στοιχεία όπου κοίταξα το βγάζουν RO/RO το πλοιο που φωτογράφισα στις 25/12 στη ράδα. Το αφήνω εδώ λοιπόν γιατί δεν ξέρω σε ποιο θέμα να το βάλω.

DSCN3905.JPG DSCN3902.JPG DSCN3904.JPG
Ράδα Σύρου

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *POLARIS* Nαυπήγηση Γερμανία 1988 
> Tα στοιχεία όπου κοίταξα το βγάζουν RO/RO το πλοιο που φωτογράφισα στις 25/12 στη ράδα. Το αφήνω εδώ λοιπόν γιατί δεν ξέρω σε ποιο θέμα να το βάλω.
> 
> DSCN3905.JPG DSCN3902.JPG DSCN3904.JPG
> Ράδα Σύρου


To γράφουν αλλά καθαρόαιμο ρο-ρό δεν είναι.Χρόνια Πολλά!

----------

